

Spielberg’s The River hits UK iTunes 24-hours after US TV debut - mitchie_luna
http://www.digitaltrends.com/international/spielbergs-the-river-hits-uk-itunes-24-hours-after-us-tv-debut-will-it-curb-piracy-of-the-show/

======
cf0ed2aa-bdf5
It might decrease piracy but a 24 hour delay is still not what I would
consider a 'simultaneous' release in Internet time. People want to watch shows
as soon as possible and participate in discussions about the latest episode
and a lot of people turn to the internet to do that. A 24 hour delay will
still make them feel left out.

That being said I really welcome the move to reduce the time between US TV
debut and iTunes release and hope that the time gets reduced further in the
future.

~~~
xist
The timezone difference would come into play too I think. If a show aired at
9pm PST, that's 5am UK time.

You would have to be very devoted to watch it live and then jump on the
internet within minutes of watching it and voice your opinion on message
boards.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The timezone difference just makes it weirder. If there's a 5-9 hour time
difference between the countries then why delay by exactly 24 hours?

------
rmc
It's good to see that piracy is good for the consumer. Without things like
this UK viewers would have to wait. Due to concern over piracy, UK viewers
benefit.

------
smackfu
I don't really see what they gain from waiting 24 hours. People who torrent
will still download it if they have to wait a full day.

